# Gelo polar Árctico



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (30 Set 2005 às 16:20)

Segundo http://www.physorg.com/news6835.html, este ano o nível de de cobertura do gelo árctico atigiu niveis nunca antes vistos, desde que se fazem medições e monitorizações.
Até ao final do século será possivél deixar de existir gelo no Árctico durante o Verão do Hemisfério Norte.
As alterações climáticas seguem dentro de momentos... e podem representar (na minha opinião) o grande desafio à humanidade e à espécie Homem neste século.


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 18:36)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Segundo http://www.physorg.com/news6835.html, este ano o nível de de cobertura do gelo árctico atigiu niveis nunca antes vistos, desde que se fazem medições e monitorizações.
> Até ao final do século será possivél deixar de existir gelo no Árctico durante o Verão do Hemisfério Norte.
> As alterações climáticas seguem dentro de momentos... e podem representar (na minha opinião) o grande desafio à humanidade e à espécie Homem neste século.



Penso que o mais importante aqui é a espessura e não somente a área de cobertura da mesma mas, poderemos estar atingir um ponto sem retorno e isso pode ser preocupante, mais no que concerna ao rápido degelo dos permafrost da Sibéria isso sim é muito mais grave já que o metano lançado e armazenado é imensa.  
mas  podem verificar a informação nestes sites e o primeiro é fantástico coma as suas imagens  

http://www.arctic.noaa.gov/npole/index.php?year=2005http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg 
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.jpg
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.6.jpg 
http://www.fimr.fi/en/itamerikanta/bsds/1327.html

 mas existe uma anomalia fria nas águas, penso que também será ciclico
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/US058VMET-GIFwxg.NCODA.glbl_sstanomaly.gif 

mas leiam este interessante artigo:
http://www.niwascience.co.nz/pubs/mr/archive/2005-08-30-1 

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2005 às 19:04)

As medições e monitorizações por satélite começaram em 78 e acho que ainda é um período de análise demasiado curto para tirar grandes conclusões


----------



## Metman (30 Set 2005 às 21:08)

Isso corresponderia a uma grande subida do nivel do mar não?   

Já agora, não sei se estou a dizer alguma estupidez   , mas isso não poderia levar também a uma nova glaciação?


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2005 às 22:35)

Metman disse:
			
		

> Isso corresponderia a uma grande subida do nivel do mar não?



A fusão do gelo árctico, por si só, não provoca alteração do nível do mar. Essas alterações estão mais relacionadas com um aumento da temperatura da água dos oceanos.


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 09:47)

Metman disse:
			
		

> Isso corresponderia a uma grande subida do nivel do mar não?
> 
> Já agora, não sei se estou a dizer alguma estupidez   , mas isso não poderia levar também a uma nova glaciação?



Não é estupidez, já que alguns experts (especialmente aqueles que defendem a teoria da bola de neve) defendem que posteriormente existiria um periodo de arrefecimento...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 09:49)

Dan disse:
			
		

> As medições e monitorizações por satélite começaram em 78 e acho que ainda é um período de análise demasiado curto para tirar grandes conclusões



Concordo é um periodo muito pequeno comparado com a cronologia climática.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (3 Out 2005 às 13:22)

O período de monitorização é pequeno. Mas... todos os glaceares no mundo tem vindo a regredir de uma forma assinalável desde o século passado. O gelos das calotes polares não são excepção.
A fusão  do gelo dos pólos irá diminuir a densidade dos oceanos visinhos e poderá abrandar e até parar a circulações termoalinas. Estas circlações acarretam consigo muito calor absorvido no equador que depois é libertado à medida que se deslocam para latitudes superiores. Ao arrefecerem (evaporação e calor sensível), aumentam a sua salinidade (aumentando a sua densidade duplamente - sal e temp mais baixa) e afundam nas regiões próximo dos pólos criando um contracorrente no fundo oceânico que ira aflorar milhares de anos depois e a milhares de km de distancia. Se estas correntes param, localmente poder-se-á assistir a um arefeciento das temperaturas do ar nas regiões que beneficiavam com estas correntes quentes, mas noutras regiões, o efeito inverso, porque não se libertaram do calor que tinham a mais.




A laranja - correntes à superfície
A azul - correntes em profundidade


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 13:29)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> O período de monitorização é pequeno. Mas... todos os glaceares no mundo tem vindo a regredir de uma forma assinalável desde o século passado. O gelos das calotes polares não são excepção.
> A fusão  do gelo dos pólos irá diminuir a densidade dos oceanos visinhos e poderá abrandar e até parar a circulações termoalinas. Estas circlações acarretam consigo muito calor absorvido no equador que depois é libertado à medida que se deslocam para latitudes superiores. Ao arrefecerem (evaporação e calor sensível), aumentam a sua salinidade (aumentando a sua densidade duplamente - sal e temp mais baixa) e afundam nas regiões próximo dos pólos criando um contracorrente no fundo oceânico que ira aflorar milhares de anos depois e a milhares de km de distancia. Se estas correntes param, localmente poder-se-á assistir a um arefeciento das temperaturas do ar nas regiões que beneficiavam com estas correntes quentes, mas noutras regiões, o efeito inverso, porque não se libertaram do calor que tinham a mais.



Mas penso que não deixam de ser ciclos!


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2005 às 13:39)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> O período de monitorização é pequeno. Mas... todos os glaceares no mundo tem vindo a regredir de uma forma assinalável desde o século passado. O gelos das calotes polares não são excepção.
> A fusão  do gelo dos pólos irá diminuir a densidade dos oceanos visinhos e poderá abrandar e até parar a circulações termoalinas. Estas circlações acarretam consigo muito calor absorvido no equador que depois é libertado à medida que se deslocam para latitudes superiores. Ao arrefecerem (evaporação e calor sensível), aumentam a sua salinidade (aumentando a sua densidade duplamente - sal e temp mais baixa) e afundam nas regiões próximo dos pólos criando um contracorrente no fundo oceânico que ira aflorar milhares de anos depois e a milhares de km de distancia. Se estas correntes param, localmente poder-se-á assistir a um arefeciento das temperaturas do ar nas regiões que beneficiavam com estas correntes quentes, mas noutras regiões, o efeito inverso, porque não se libertaram do calor que tinham a mais.



Todos, todos não.
Glaciares da Nova Zelândia parece estarem a aumentar.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (3 Out 2005 às 13:41)

Mas acho é que estes ciclos são um pouco preocupantes, face ao que poderá estar ou não a acontecer - alterações climáticas devido ao aumento do efeito de estufa da Atmosfera.


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 14:27)

Os glaciares da NZ estão aumentar mas, a quase a totalidade no hemisfério norte a encolher


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 15:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Os glaciares da NZ estão aumentar mas, a quase a totalidade no hemisfério norte a encolher



mas onde está a aumentar fica situadas as 70% de reservas de água doce que é a Antartida:
http://ff.org/centers/csspp/library/co2weekly/2005-03-10/antartic.htm


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2005 às 17:52)

Sim, a maior parte dos glaciares do hemisfério norte estão em regressão, embora existam alguns em que isso não acontece.
No hemisfério sul a situação parece não ser tão grave.
Eu não defendo a hipótese do aquecimento global nem a hipótese dos ciclos climáticos.
Apenas acho que é um pouco cedo para optar por qualquer um desses cenários.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (4 Out 2005 às 08:03)

eu também sou prudente em relação a esse assunto! Contudo, existem sinais demasiado evidentes que nos obrigam a pensar e deveriam fazer só por si tomar medidas para no caso de... estar mesmo a acontecer.
Vejam isto!


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2005 às 08:54)

Com as mediadas de redução de emissões de CO2, eu estou completamente de acordo. Neste assunto, acho que devemos fazer tudo mesmo sem ter a certeza absoluta da origem do problema ou da sua gravidade.


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2005 às 10:59)

Aqui existe um factor de extrema importância que pode inverter as coisas, que é o facto da corrente do golfo estar enfraquecer, isto segundo estudos recentes e alguns interessantes para uma leitura:
https://bora.uib.no/bitstream/1956/631/1/Osterhus5.pdf 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-1602579,00.html 

http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=159


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2005 às 15:49)

De facto se quiserem verificar a imagem de satélite podem-no fazer.

http://www.abmcdonald.freeserve.co.uk/north.htm


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2005 às 09:45)

Imaginem agora uma depressão cavada já não digo em Janeiro, mas em Novembro! 
Pq este ano promete reparem nas anomalias da Temp. da sup. do Mar:

http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sst_anom.gif
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/US058VMET-GIFwxg.NCODA.glbl_sstanomaly.gif

Comparação: QUE DIFERENÇA!  
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.10.1.2004.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.9.27.2005.gif 

e a camada de gelo no Ártico (Gronelândia e Estreito de Berents) aumentou consideravelmente, i.e. o dobro do ano passado no que se refere ao mês de Outubro, estando já acima da média   

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.html
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.6.html


----------



## Seringador (14 Out 2005 às 14:41)

A cobertura de neve no ne da rússia aumentou imenso desde hà dois dias para cá, impressionante e bom sinal para que o Novembro venha com frio.

Se a cobertura de neve aumentar a este ritmo o frio poderá afectar com mais severidade o NE da Europa e Rússía  np início de Novembro, já que o Albedo nesta altura do ano ainda é significativo!

Ontem:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/DATA/prvsnow_asiaeurope.gif

Hoje:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/DATA/cursnow_asiaeurope.gif


----------



## Seringador (14 Out 2005 às 14:52)

O Gelo no Ártico:

2000
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh.20001014.gif

2001
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh.20011014.gif

2002
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh.20021014.gif

2003
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh.20031014.gif

2004
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh12.20041014.gif

Agora é:

2005
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/nh.20051014.gif
 Alguma semalhança entre dois anos? Existe uma qual é que será    

E o gelo na Antártida hoje é este:

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/sh12.20051014.gif


----------

